# Necesito alguna guía sobre reparación de proyectores.



## josebla (Nov 30, 2013)

Disculpen no he podido hallar una guía técnica y práctica sobre reparación de proyectores 
si alguien puede ayudarme estaría muy agradecido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2013)

Aquí tenes un post interesante.


Lampara para *proyector* comercial


----------



## elgriego (Dic 2, 2013)

Hola josebla,Tu pedido es un tanto ,amplio,te dare algo de mi humilde experiencia en el asunto,vamos a analizar,la falla mas frecuente que suelen presentar los proyectores que utilizan lamparas UHP,y La fallas de las mismas,Estas lamparas utilizan un principio similar a las lamparas de descarga de vapor de mercurio utilizadas en alumbrado publico,al igual que estas ,se agotan luego de un periodo de vida.

En los proyectores DLP,estas lamparas funcionan con una fuente especial ,(balasto)La cual proporciona,una tension alterna de arranque ,del orden de los 5Kv a 20kv ,segun el modelo. Una ves que la lampara entro en su regimen nominal de trabajo ,esta tension cae ,a unos 80 a 100v,El proyector ,cuenta con un sistema de monitoreo,el cual determina que si la tension de alimentacion en regimen de trabajo,supera los 120v ,apaga la a la lampara debido a que determina ,que la misma esta agotada,Esta tension se puede medir con un multimetro en alterna,Pero luego de que la lampara arranco ,(Da luz)Ya que si conectamos nuestro instrumento en el momento del inicio de la ignicion de la lampara,olvidemonos del Tester,Entonces si esta tension,esta un poco mas arriba de los 100v ,debemos sospechar, de la   restante vida util de la lampara.
Por lo general la mayoria de los problemas,de estos equipos se producen en sus fuentes de alimentacion,otra cosa que debemos verificar es el correcto funcionamiento de los ventiladores encargados de mantener el equipo dentro de un regimen seguro de funcionamiento,otra cosa ,que da problemas ,son los swich de proteccion ,el mal funcionamiento de estos ,provoca el no encendido de la lampara.
Otra cosa a tener en cuenta para saber el estado de la lampara es observar cuantos intentos hace para arrancar ,por lo general las lamparas nuevas efectuan una descarga ,y entran en regimen de funcionamiento,A medida que estas descargas se incrementan ,en 2,3 veces etc,son clara evidencia del agotamiento de la lampara,A veces tambien esto puede estar provocado ,por el mal funcionamiento del balasto.
Como en todo equipo electronico de alta complejidad,es necesario poseer imformacion tecnica del mismo,:estudiando:y una solida Base teorica practica en Electronica.

Espero que esta pequeña data, te sea de utilidad.

Saludos Atte El Griego.


----------



## josebla (Dic 3, 2013)

Gracias 2metros yElgriego, por tu información muy valiosa. definitivamente que me va a servir, Aún no he podido hallar ni si quiera los manuales de servicio, pero bién tendré que irme a ¨pié¨ en esta reparación jeje.
  Si alguien encuentra algún training sobre proyectores será bienvenido y si consigo algo boy a tratar de subirlo.
 Creo que ya esta semana empiezo-


----------



## marcos pedreañez (Dic 11, 2013)

Mi estimado amigo no veo la marca del proyector,de todas manera dejo LINK ´s
http://search.tb.ask.com/search/redirect.jhtml?action=pick&ct=GD&qs=&searchfor=como+reparar+televisores+de+proyeccion&cb=Y6&pg=GGmain&p2=%5EY6%5Exdm006%5EYYA%5Eve&qid=86bc98d1fa284b90a5035d7b0111189f&n=77FD35DB&pn=1&ss=sub&st=hp&ptb=B944BCDB-FCE1-4981-98EE-839CA12F3485&tpr=sbt&si=CMDf6LnWqLsCFTRo7AodMGAAbQ&redirect=mPWsrdz9heamc8iHEhldEYTWnfl0KmQsmEgJebOob2Bl520oPqLZkH9dRn0JFxL3Omcned2%2Bo2g%2FECfjAF7qK%2FGgPHSpgNdCOo8CwBdDm6VtO0OzdWqB2K%2FUJL9gIoC5V7iFMWAVAlQS2Pikwxlitw%3D%3D&ord=5&
http://search.tb.ask.com/search/red...zUDj2I99hFZ5+rRBMGN88qrym3uhPOZFwEP1Q==&ord=4&
http://search.tb.ask.com/search/red...+Zd4WkFZ7LTxTFE8BCwmY3kLvdCxtwmf2EWTg==&ord=3&

http://search.tb.ask.com/search/redirect.jhtml?action=pick&ct=GD&qs=&searchfor=como+reparar+televisores+de+proyeccion&cb=Y6&pg=GGmain&p2=%5EY6%5Exdm006%5EYYA%5Eve&qid=86bc98d1fa284b90a5035d7b0111189f&n=77FD35DB&pn=1&ss=sub&st=hp&ptb=B944BCDB-FCE1-4981-98EE-839CA12F3485&tpr=sbt&si=CMDf6LnWqLsCFTRo7AodMGAAbQ&redirect=mPWsrdz9heamc8iHEhldERVZkrxmuekArtroJYCLUTne4wLr5946WIxIUqiiy704Hml8QiXj7utlivHNF46pzA%3D%3D&ord=9&


----------



## josebla (Dic 12, 2013)

hey Gracias marcos muy buena informasión,
el proyector es un epson, y lo que necesito es ¨manual de servicio¨ 
pero Gracias también es muy buena información la que compartes.


----------

